# I'm going to commit Internet blasphemy, but...



## Ether's Bane (Jan 23, 2009)

I just visited 4chan for the first time...

..._and liked it._

No, I'm completely serious, I like 4chan.org. The memes that come out of it are hilarious, and some of the pictures are awesome too.

Do I fail at life yet? So... do I automatically become a noob if I join, as some claim? Am I the only one here who feels this way about 4chan?


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 23, 2009)

if you like 4chan will you tell them to keep their shit to themselves


----------



## Zuu (Jan 23, 2009)

...

You can't join 4chan. Unless you're a tripfag, but even then you're not really joining.

4chan is pretty cool, as long as you keep it at 4chan.


----------



## Valor (Jan 23, 2009)

The only blasphemy you committed was liking it the way it is now. With that goddamn Boxxy all over the place and a slew of furry porn on days other than Fursday...

Unless you weren't on /b/, then yeah, it's good. /v/ is pretty much my main hangout, and I have an online buddy that frequents /co/. So long as you don't have anything you don't want to read or play in the future, then hopefully you won't have anything spoiled.

I do miss my days as a /b/tard when /b/ was good.


----------



## Zuu (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, Valor brings up a good point. If you went to /b/ and liked it... then stay there. Ugh.

/x/ has pretty much been gayed up. I hang around /ck/, /mu/, /m/, and /v/ mostly.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey, I like 4chan too. I even like the memes! (Well... most of them)
And about /b/... let's just say it looks better on the photos.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 23, 2009)

/cm/ ftw.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 23, 2009)

Same.

4chan is fun, though the Boxxy incident was a bit too much.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 23, 2009)

i poked around there once to see what all the fuss is about no i totally didn't go just for /e/.

on the grand scale of underworlds, it probably rates between Hades and Niflheim.

incidently, the OP fails at making polls.


----------



## see ya (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope, nothing wrong with liking 4chan as long as you keep it to 4chan. I haven't been there in a long time, but I liked it alright when I went.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Jan 23, 2009)

I hang around /h/, /d/ or /jp/.


----------



## pcbby (Jan 23, 2009)

I like 4chan. But that's because I'm a meany face.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 23, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> /cm/ ftw.


I agree!


----------



## nastypass (Jan 23, 2009)

just remember that whatever happens in /b/ _stays there_


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 23, 2009)

YTMND is MUCH better!


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Jan 23, 2009)

Don't worry about, kid. You're just as sane as I am.

Wait, that's not a good thing!


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome to 4chan, I suppose.

Valor is right about /b/, it's really gone down recently.

Let's see... I lurk /c/, /h/, and /k/.

I kinda like Idlechan better, to tell the truth.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 23, 2009)

The only really good things about 4chan are Mudkipz and Raptor Jesus. Some things are OK, but others are just plain retarded.


----------



## Valor (Jan 23, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> YTMND is MUCH better!


Wait, what?

YTMND is a site clearly free of any original material. Many times, each page created is either just a movie scene with MS Paint, a bunch of voice clips made to sound like sex, countless In Soviet Russia jokes, half assed 8-bit remixes of the overused songs, and let's not forget that these are the people that overdid the Pit Scene from 300 _before the movie was even out._ Oh, and YTMND decided to use the infamous Darth Vader scene from Episode III with his scream while 4chan used a Chinese bootleg version where the subtitle read "Do not want", spawning one of the most time tested memes. Seems like your little site doesn't hold a candle to 4chan. Not with the crap that spews from it constantly.

So, was that a bit too harsh on the site you think is so much better? Well, you know what they say.

Anonymous NEVER forgives. Anonymous NEVER forgets.


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 24, 2009)

I must be the only one here who has absolutely no idea what everyone is talking about.

Consideriong I have google searched 4chan several times and still don't know what it is.


----------



## Jetx (Jan 24, 2009)

click on the first result that comes up and there's your answer. :/


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 24, 2009)

link008 said:


> Welcome to 4chan, I suppose.
> 
> Valor is right about /b/, it's really gone down recently.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.

Note: Idlechan has less memes and more good stuff.

Send /b/ over there.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 25, 2009)

It's very different because it originally popped up as a 4chan backup, somewhere to go when 4chan was inaccessable for whatever reason. Of course, many stayed. So, it's essentially 4chan stragglers.


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't go to 4chan because... well, I'm trying not to be like my brother who is suscribed or something to a certain part that spews out... disgusting things I'm glad I don't look at for long. I don't feel like saying more.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 28, 2009)

Alxprit said:


> I don't go to 4chan because... well, I'm trying not to be like my brother who is suscribed or something to a certain part that spews out... disgusting things I'm glad I don't look at for long. I don't feel like saying more.


4chan has lots of interesting things on it, though.  O_o;  Why assume that just because your brother looks at /b/, ("suscribed"?  what?) 4chan as a whole sucks?


----------



## Wilcox (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey guys
Way to break rules 1 and 2


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 1, 2009)

you can like anything you want. 4Chan's jokes can be a little wierd and its definitely not my sense of humour but yeah, if you like it, go ahead.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, if you like it, there's nothing wrong about that.

Also guys: 4chan=/=/b/


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 1, 2009)

Wilcox said:


> Hey guys
> Way to break rules 1 and 2


Those only count during raids.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 1, 2009)

4chan are the ones responsible for mudkipz, its a trap and various other "masterpeices"
This atricle sums it up. (theres also a link.)


----------



## Treechu (Feb 3, 2009)

Haha, 4chan is <3


----------



## Zuu (Feb 4, 2009)

this whole thread smells of underage b&

though I am not one to talk


----------



## s k (Feb 4, 2009)

i'm a tripfag on /g/

it's okay

i go on there when i'm bored

went on /b/ for a year up until 6 months ago and now i pretty much just go on /g/


----------



## Zuu (Feb 4, 2009)

tripfag


:(


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 5, 2009)

Valor said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> YTMND is a site clearly free of any original material. Many times, each page created is either just a movie scene with MS Paint, a bunch of voice clips made to sound like sex, countless In Soviet Russia jokes, half assed 8-bit remixes of the overused songs, and let's not forget that these are the people that overdid the Pit Scene from 300 _before the movie was even out._ Oh, and YTMND decided to use the infamous Darth Vader scene from Episode III with his scream while 4chan used a Chinese bootleg version where the subtitle read "Do not want", spawning one of the most time tested memes. Seems like your little site doesn't hold a candle to 4chan. Not with the crap that spews from it constantly.
> 
> ...


The difference between 4chan and YTMND is about as significant as the difference between pi and 22/7.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 5, 2009)

> The difference between 4chan and YTMND is about as significant as the difference between pi and 22/7.


lol, a maths cuss.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 5, 2009)

The Darksmith Legacy said:


> 4chan are the ones responsible for mudkipz, its a trap and various other "masterpeices"
> This atricle sums it up. (theres also a link.)


Nicely put.


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 11, 2009)

surskitty said:


> 4chan has lots of interesting things on it, though.  O_o;  Why assume that just because your brother looks at /b/, ("suscribed"?  what?) 4chan as a whole sucks?


Subscribed. It's a feed or something, on what I believe is called /toon/ or I don't know... I'm not saying it sucks, I'm just avoiding it for no particular reason.
EDIT: I realize now that it's fchan or something similar to that. Are they related?


----------



## Minnow (Feb 13, 2009)

Amoeba said:


> I must be the only one here who has absolutely no idea what everyone is talking about.
> 
> Consideriong I have google searched 4chan several times and still don't know what it is.


"4chan is a simple image-based bulletin board where anyone can post comments and share images. 4chan's collaborative-community format is copied from one of the most popular forums in Japan, Futaba Channel. Different boards are dedicated to different topics, from Japanese anime, manga, and culture to videogames, music, and photography. Users do not need to register a username before participating in the community. Feel free to click on a board that interests you, and jump right in—anyone can contribute!"

-From the first paragraph of the first result when searching '4chan' on Google.

People create threads where other people post images related to the topic. Meme-age, drama, and what have you often brew. Especially on /b/, the random board.

It's entertaining, but not really that amazing or addicting. At least for me.


----------

